# Whatsit for Tuesday 5/29



## 480sparky (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (May 29, 2012)

Ice cream.  yum.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2012)

Time for a clue:


This stuff comes out of a can.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 30, 2012)

Cheese Whiz


----------



## EDL (May 31, 2012)

Spam!


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 31, 2012)

playdough


----------



## sm4him (May 31, 2012)

a dried paint blob


----------



## 480sparky (May 31, 2012)

sm4him said:


> a dried paint blob




Close enough!


----------



## Ernicus (May 31, 2012)

lol, cool stuff.  I like this game.


----------



## sm4him (May 31, 2012)

WooHoo! I win!!

Truly amazing what some of this stuff looks like up close and personal.

I've missed the WhatsIts; glad to see one again!


----------



## nmoody (May 31, 2012)

Thats a cool one Sparky!


----------

